# إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

*إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*​الإجابة:​ 
ان الذين يقبلون بسلطان كلمة الله و بكمالها لا يستصعبون البتة الإيمان بأن الله خلق الانسان و الديناصور في اليوم عينه. ففي سفر التكوين، نقرا ان الله في اليوم السادس من اسبوع الخلق ((عمل وحوش الارض)). وفي اليوم عينه، *((قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا )) (تكوين 1:25 و 26).*​ 
لكننا نجابه بالتصريح القائل ان الديناصورات انقرضت قبل ظهور الإنسان على الساحه بفترة 70 مليون سنة. ان أفكارا كهذه ينشرها ويروجها بكل نشاط المعلمون والكتب والمجلات العلمية وبرامج الاذاعه و التلفاز وحتى قصص الأولاد ايضا. يقال لنا ان هذا الامر حقيقة، ما دام العلماء قد اجمعوا عليه. ولهذا السبب يعلم بكل سلطان.​ 
اود طمأنة القارى العزيز على انه ليس هناك اي دليل علمي يؤكد ان الدينوصورات عاشت قبل ملايين السنين. فمن جملة التساولات ان كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟​ 
سنعرض الاجابة عن هذا السؤال بالاستناد الى كل من الدليل العلمي وكلمة الله.​ 
ان التسمية ((ديناصور)) اطلقت على تلك المتحجرات الضخمة التي عثر عليها علماء الباليونتولوجيا. لذا، يجب ألا يتوقع احدنا إيجاد هذه الكلمة عينها في الكتاب المقدس. إلا ان هذا لا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس سها عن ذكر تلك الحيوانات الضخمة. فنحن نقرا في سفر ايوب عن حيوان يدعى ((بهيموث)) وكل من يطالع بدقة وصف بهيموث في الكتاب المقدس، يستنتج، من دون أدنى شك، انه ديناصور.يمدنا الفصل الأربعون من سفر ايوب بالتفاصيل الضرورية:​ 
*1 - ((هوذا بهيموث الذي صنعته معك...)) ايوب 40 : 15.*​ 
ان كلمة الله واضحة منسجمة مع نفسها، بما لا يرقى اليه اي شك : لقد خلق أيوب (الإنسان) وبهيموث (الديناصور) معا في اليوم عينه : ((الذي صنعته معك)).​ 
*2 – ((يخفض ذنبه كأرزة. عروق فخذيه مضفورة)) ايوب 40 : 17*​ 
يقول بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو فيل، غير ان لا شبه على الاطلاق بين ذنب الفيل وشجرة الارز. فاتجاه شجرة الارز هو الى فوق. فلو كان النشوئيون، ولا سيما القيّمون على متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية، يقراون كتبهم المقدسة لعرفوا من سفر ايوب ان ذنب الدينصور يرتفع الى فوق على شاكلة الارزة.​ 
وكان هذا وفر عليهم الاحراج حين اقفلوا جميع متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية المنتشرة في جميع انحاء العالم، قبل عدة سنوات، بقصد تحويل اذناب الديناصورات في الاتجاه الصحيح الى فوق. كانوا في بداية الامر قد جعلوا ذنب الديناصور الى اسفل. ثم اكتشفوا ان الذنب في هذه الحال كان يجب ان يخلف وراءه ((اثار اذناب)) بسبب ضخامة وزنه، وذلك حيثما تم العثور على اثار اقدام الديناصور. واخيرا وبسبب عجزهم عن اكتشاف اي اثر لهذه الاذناب، قرروا انه كان يجب ان تتجه هذه الاذناب الى فوق. يصف القسم الثاني من العدد الصفائح التي غطت بعض الدينوصورات و التي ظهرت كعروق مضفورة معا.​ 
*3 – ((عضامه انابيب نحاس جرمها حديد ممطول)) ايوب 40:18.*​ 
هذا يشكل وصفا دقيقا جدا لقوة عظام الدينوصور كما اظهرت المستحجرات المكتشفة.​ 
*4 – هو اول (اضخم) اعمال الله (ايوب 40:19).*​ 
هناك اجماع على الدينوصورات كانت الاضخم بين الحيوانات ولعل ايوب كان يشاهد ما نسميه اليوم ((براخيوسوروس، والذي كان يزن نحو 90 طنا، وكان يقارب طوله 25 مترا. حقا انه اول اعمال الله.​ 
*5 – ((هوذا النهر يفيض فلا يفر هو)) ايوب 40:23.*​ 
يصف هذا العدد حجم هذا الحيوان، اذ انه يتنقل ببط بسبب ضخامة جسمه وثقل وزنه.​ 
*6 – ((... هل يثقب انفه بخزامة)) ايوب 40 : 23.*​ 
من الخصائص التي انفرد فيها براخيوسوروس هو انفه لم يكن يحمل عن طرفه ثقبين، على غرار معظم الحيوانات الاخرى، لكنها كانت تقع داخل قبة عظيمة فوق راسه.​ 
في ظني أن كل من يقرأ وصف بهيموث في سفر أيوب، لن يبقى عنده أي شك في ان الاسم الحقيقي للديناصور هو بهيموث. والجدير ذكره ان هذه التسمية تتكون من اللفظتين ((به)) و ((موت)) اي به موت. ويا للفارق الشاسع بينه وبين الرب يسوع الذي قيل عنه ((فيه كانت الحياه)) يوحنا 1 : 4​ 
ليس في وسعنا المساومة مع نظرية النشوء حول اية مسالة مهما بدت بسيطة كمسألة الدينوصورات مثلا. فاذا سمحنا لمعلمينا وكتابنا بان يعلموا اولادنا ان الدينوصورات انقرضت من 70 مليون سنة قبل ظهور الانسان، فعندئذ لن يعود هؤلاء الاولاد يثقون بالكتاب المقدس ولا بالله اله الكتاب المقدس. فانهم بذلك يتصورونه تعالى انه يجهل كل ما يتعلق بالعلم. انهم يرفضون الكتاب المقدس، ويخسرون بذلك فرصة التعرف بالمخلص، فرصة ربما لا تتكرر. من هنا ضرورة ان نقف ثابتين وراسخين لتقديم الحق في كل فرصة ((في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب )) 2تيموثاوس 4 : 2.​ 

للأمانة منقول عن موقع الإله العظيم
http://www.thegreatgod.com/faq_dinasor_and_Bible.htm​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (29 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
معلومه رائعه شكرا ليك بصراحه انا كنت بافتكر ان بهيموث هو التمساح


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

مارى ام يوسف قال:


> سلام المسيح
> معلومه رائعه شكرا ليك بصراحه انا كنت بافتكر ان بهيموث هو التمساح


 
*شكرا على مرورك بهالموضوع و يلا اكيد هلا صححتي المعلومة*
*أخوكي فارس*​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (29 يوليو 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *شكرا على مرورك بهالموضوع و يلا اكيد هلا صححتي المعلومة*
> *أخوكي فارس*​



سلام المسيح
شكرا ليك كتير اخى فارس فانت فارس فى انتقاء المعلومات وفعلا صححتها


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

مارى ام يوسف قال:


> سلام المسيح
> شكرا ليك كتير اخى فارس فانت فارس فى انتقاء المعلومات وفعلا صححتها


 
*شكرا كتير خجلتيني*
*:love34: :love34:*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*

*شكرا على المعلومات
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*

*شكرا على المعلومات
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

*اختي كاريما نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (29 يوليو 2008)

حلو كتير .. شكرا .. من المهم جدا ان نثق بكلمة الله اولا

فالايمان ان كل الكتاب المقدس رموز و ممكن انه حصل و ممكن انها لم تحصل يضعف الايمان كثيرا بالله كاتب الكتاب المقدس

 ويضعف الايمان بالكتاب المقدس  فيجعلنا احياناً نستحي ان نقتبس منه

شكرا كتير فارس .. الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sara A (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا فعلا موضوع جميل 
وتأكيداً لصحه ما جاء بالكتا المقدس فقد أكتشف أحد علماء المقيمين على البحث عن أثار الديناصورات فى أحد الأنهار-وكان مؤمتن بنظرية التطور- أثر لقدم أحد الديناصورات ومعها أثر لقدم أنسان ووجد أن الزمن هو نفسه ومن وقتها قبل المسيح فى حياته ( هذا الموضوع قد شاهدته فى برنامج على قناة أنيمال بلانت).
ربنا يباركك


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> حلو كتير .. شكرا .. من المهم جدا ان نثق بكلمة الله اولا​
> 
> فالايمان ان كل الكتاب المقدس رموز و ممكن انه حصل و ممكن انها لم تحصل يضعف الايمان كثيرا بالله كاتب الكتاب المقدس​
> ويضعف الايمان بالكتاب المقدس فيجعلنا احياناً نستحي ان نقتبس منه​
> ...


 

*شكرا على كلماتك الرائعة اختي عاشقة الدجلة*​


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

sara A قال:


> شكرا فعلا موضوع جميل
> وتأكيداً لصحه ما جاء بالكتا المقدس فقد أكتشف أحد علماء المقيمين على البحث عن أثار الديناصورات فى أحد الأنهار-وكان مؤمتن بنظرية التطور- أثر لقدم أحد الديناصورات ومعها أثر لقدم أنسان ووجد أن الزمن هو نفسه ومن وقتها قبل المسيح فى حياته ( هذا الموضوع قد شاهدته فى برنامج على قناة أنيمال بلانت).
> ربنا يباركك


 
*شكرا على مرورك اختي سارا و للتأكيد على كلمك شوفي هدا اللنك **هون*​


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*

معلومات جديدة و خصوصا في تفسير الحيوانات في سفر أيوب
الرب يباركك عزيزي فارس


----------



## faris sd4l (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> معلومات جديدة و خصوصا في تفسير الحيوانات في سفر أيوب
> الرب يباركك عزيزي فارس


 
*أخوي صوت الرب شكرا كتير على ردك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل    ربنا يبارككم امين


----------



## شمس المحبه (31 يوليو 2008)

تفسير ... رائع بس هل معنا انه قيل لها انابيب من نحاس ..دليل انها ديناصورات ..
ولو كانت من نحاس وانابيب اي من معادن لماتغيرت ... لاننا نرى الاثار ... عظام وتركب عظام فكيف للنحاس والانابيب والمعادن تنقلب الى عظام ... قد يتغير المعدن مع ملايين السنين ... لكن لو تغير لا يتغير لعظام ..
اريد ان اعلم ... بناءا على اي اساس ... حكمت ان المقصود بالامثله ديناصورات .. فالوصف ينطبق على التماسيح .. واغلب الحيوانات البريه .. هل انت من فشرها . ام تفسيرها من مصدر اخر غيك .. انتظر ردك 
لكي يستفيد الجميع .


----------



## صوت الرب (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*




شمس المحبه قال:


> تفسير ... رائع بس هل معنا انه قيل لها انابيب من نحاس ..دليل انها ديناصورات ..
> ولو كانت من نحاس وانابيب اي من معادن لماتغيرت ... لاننا نرى الاثار ... عظام وتركب عظام فكيف للنحاس والانابيب والمعادن تنقلب الى عظام ... قد يتغير المعدن مع ملايين السنين ... لكن لو تغير لا يتغير لعظام ..
> اريد ان اعلم ... بناءا على اي اساس ... حكمت ان المقصود بالامثله ديناصورات .. فالوصف ينطبق على التماسيح .. واغلب الحيوانات البريه .. هل انت من فشرها . ام تفسيرها من مصدر اخر غيك .. انتظر ردك
> لكي يستفيد الجميع .


عزيزتي ... الآية المقدسة تقول : عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ وَأَضْلاَعُهُ حَدِيدٌ مُطَرَّقٌ
و هذا تشبيه لقوة عظام الديناصور ... تشبيه لا أكثر
أما بالنسبة لقولك أن الوصف ينطبق على حيوانات أخرى
هو قول غير صحيح و لو قرأتي الموضوع بدقة لعرفتي الإجابة
لكن سأساعدك ... لنقرأ معا الآيات من ترجمة كتاب الحياة ( alba )
.
19 إنه أعجب كل الخلائق، ولا يقدر أن يهزمه إلا الذي خلقه
فمن من الحيوانات ينطبق عليه هذا الوصف ؟
.
23 لا يخامره الخوف إن هاج النهر، ويظل مطمئنا ولو اندفق نهر الأردن في فمه.
فمن من الحيوانات ينطبق عليه هذا الوصف أيضا ؟
الجواب واضح و هو الديناصور


----------



## faris sd4l (1 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يبارككم امين


 
*أهلا فيك بالموضوع شكرا على ردك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Kiril (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*

ربنا ينور عليك كمان و كمان


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> عزيزتي ... الآية المقدسة تقول : عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ وَأَضْلاَعُهُ حَدِيدٌ مُطَرَّقٌ
> و هذا تشبيه لقوة عظام الديناصور ... تشبيه لا أكثر
> أما بالنسبة لقولك أن الوصف ينطبق على حيوانات أخرى
> هو قول غير صحيح و لو قرأتي الموضوع بدقة لعرفتي الإجابة
> ...





انا لا اخالف ولا اعترض انا اقول من المحتمل انه كان يوجد دينصورات من ملايين السنين
والله سبحانه وتعالى قادر على كل شيء ...لكن ان كان تعبير مجازي اي تشبيه ...
فهناك من هو اقرب لهذا الوصف ...الحوت...مثلا حينما قال نهر الاردن اي نستنتج انه مائي اذا
قد تقول لي انه يوجد انواع مائي وغيره  من الانواع هنا اقول لك ان التشبيه اذا خاطيء لانك ان تريد ان تشبه بشيء او تضرب مثل على مجموعه معينه فعليك ان تضرب بمثال ينطبق على كل اصناف هذ الشيء اي وصف شامل ينطبق على كل الانواع ...

وقد يكون الفيل مثلا ... مع العلم وللتذكير ... انه في العصور الاول كانت الاحجام كبيره ...لاغلب المخلوقات ... باضعاف الاضعاف ... واكبر دليل على ذالك ... اسال عن طول وحجم ابونا أدم علبه السلام حيث كان طوله وحجمه كبير جدا ...

لكن سواءا كان المقصود بها الدينصورات او اي مخلوق آخر فهو محتمل 
وانا لا اعلم ... هل كل شيء يكون تشبيه... دائما اثباتاتكم تشبيهيه والتشبيه يكون له معاني
كثيره قد يتضح بها القصد واحيانا لا يعلم ماهو المقصود ...فيتوه عنها التفسير ويكون في اختلافات
لماذا دائما تبنون بضمير المجهول .. كما هو في الظمير العائد على المجهول ..
مع العلم ان الوصف لابد ان يحدد الموصوف دائما والى لماذا اسموه وصف...
.. ودائما ماتكون تفسيراتكم تبنى على التشبيه ...
فيكون اليقين غير مجزوم به ..
تحياتي شكرا صوت الرب  على التعقيب ...


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*



شمس المحبه قال:


> انا لا اخالف ولا اعترض انا اقول من المحتمل انه كان يوجد دينصورات من ملايين السنين
> والله سبحانه وتعالى قادر على كل شيء ...لكن ان كان تعبير مجازي اي تشبيه ...
> فهناك من هو اقرب لهذا الوصف ...الحوت...مثلا حينما قال نهر الاردن اي نستنتج انه مائي اذا
> قد تقول لي انه يوجد انواع مائي وغيره من الانواع هنا اقول لك ان التشبيه اذا خاطيء لانك ان تريد ان تشبه بشيء او تضرب مثل على مجموعه معينه فعليك ان تضرب بمثال ينطبق على كل اصناف هذ الشيء اي وصف شامل ينطبق على كل الانواع ...
> ...


 

قبل ان تبدأي بالتفاهات و تكذبي تفاسيرنا و طريقتنا في تحليل النصوص (التي هي بحد ذاتها قلة ادب و قلة علم) اقرأي الموضوع كاملاً قبل ان تزعجينا بأفكار عقلك الناقص الغير كامل

الموضوع ذكر وصفين لا ينطبقان لا على الحوت و لا على الفيل



*((يخفض ذنبه كأرزة. عروق فخذيه مضفورة)) ايوب 40 : 17

*​فهل للحوت ذنب كأرزة؟ طبعاً لا
فهل للفيل المثل؟ طبعاً لا


*6 – ((... هل يثقب انفه بخزامة)) ايوب 40 : 23.*

فهل للحوت ذنب كأرزة؟ طبعاً لا
فهل للفيل المثل؟ طبعاً لا


هذا يدل على سطحية قرائتك او عدم تجميعك و فهمك عند القراءة, و هذا قد يرجع لانك مسلمة و بنصف عقل..
​


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 أغسطس 2008)

اولا انا امتنع بالرد عليك .. وارفع نفسي عن هذه الالفاظ ... لانني هنا للنقاش ولكي افيد واستفيد ..
فالكلمات الخارج عن حدود المواضيع هذه ارميها خلفي لانني لا ارد الخطاء بالخطاء ...

اذا من هذا الذي فسر انها دينصورات ... هل هم علماء الاثار ... لماذا لايكون غير الدينصور ...
انتم مصرين انه ديناصور ونحن لم نراه الى في الافلام ... والقصص الخرافيه .. اي انتم تجزمون بنص 
من الانجيل وهو لم ياتي صريح هذه المره كما تقول .. وعلى فكره للعلم .. الحوت له ذيل ... 
وهو التي يتحكم باتجاه الحوت . انا لا يعنيني كان دايناصورا . او اي نوع من الخلق ...
مايهمني هو كيف تجزمون بتفسير .. ولم يصرح به .. وقد انقرض من ملايين السنين ..
لو قلتو حيوانات كبيره .. اي كلمه عامه لقلت قد يكون لان الله يخلق مايشاء سبحانه 
لكن الجزم بشيئ معين دون دليل نص صريح وواضح لان هذه المواصفات تقول تنطبق على الديناصور 
انت هل رايت الديناصور على حقيقته ... هل انت تظمن ان هذا الذي رسموه وركبوه 
كما هو شكله هل هذا التفسير اكدوه علماء الاثار .. مع الدليل ...
ولو كان موجود مالفيد لنا ان علمنا ...اي ماذا سينفعنا لان الكلام في الماضي 
لايفيد الى رياضة اللسان ...
ماي روك  انت تمثل المنتدى والمنتدى هذا اسمه منتدى الكنيسه فانت 
تمثل الواجهه لهذا المنتدى فل نرتقي بعقولنا ونتخاطب بلغة الكبار ...


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> اولا انا امتنع بالرد عليك .. وارفع نفسي عن هذه الالفاظ ... لانني هنا للنقاش ولكي افيد واستفيد ..
> فالكلمات الخارج عن حدود المواضيع هذه ارميها خلفي لانني لا ارد الخطاء بالخطاء ...
> 
> اذا من هذا الذي فسر انها دينصورات ... هل هم علماء الاثار ... لماذا لايكون غير الدينصور ...
> ...


 
هذا هو اللف و الدوران بعينه
فبعد ان اثبتنا ان المقصود ليس بحوت او فيل, قفزتي الى اننا لا نعرف شكل الديناصور!! و قد اخطأتي
لأننا نعرف شكل الديناصور, ليس من الفلام الخيالية كما تستقون انتم معلوماتكم فكلها من الخيال, بل شكل الديناصور هو مأخوذ من الهياكل العظمية المُكتشفة و تكميل و ترميم اجزائها

و لننهي الموضوع, اتي لنا بأي حيوان اخر تتطابق عليه الاوصاف السابقة, و الا اكرمينا بسكوتك!


----------



## شمس المحبه (3 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> هذا هو اللف و الدوران بعينه
> فبعد ان اثبتنا ان المقصود ليس بحوت او فيل, قفزتي الى اننا لا نعرف شكل الديناصور!! و قد اخطأتي
> لأننا نعرف شكل الديناصور, ليس من الفلام الخيالية كما تستقون انتم معلوماتكم فكلها من الخيال, بل شكل الديناصور هو مأخوذ من الهياكل العظمية المُكتشفة و تكميل و ترميم اجزائها
> 
> و لننهي الموضوع, اتي لنا بأي حيوان اخر تتطابق عليه الاوصاف السابقة, و الا اكرمينا بسكوتك!




انا اريد ان افهم لماذا دائما معصب ... نحن في حوار تعطيني رئيك .. وابدي رأيي بكل حريه ...

انا لم ااتي بالفاظ خارجه عن الموضوع لكي تتهمني بالخروج عن الموضوع ...

هل يجب ان اصدق الكلام  بالقوه ام تريدني ان اقول نعم وانا اكذب لماذا الصراحه مؤلمه في هذا الزمان ياماي روك ...اي انه عندما تريد ان تقنع النااس اقنعهم بالمعقول ... فلو كلن 
جامل الاخر في هذه الدنيا لبنيت كل العلوم على خطاء ...هنا نقاش وحوار ليست حرب ...
هنا مخاطبة عقول ... ليس بالايادي ... انت تستطيع ان تحذف كل مشاركات المنتدى لكن ..
هل انت اقنعتهم بوجهت نظرك ...ام هل كل من  وافقك هنا مصدقا لرأيك .. ام انه لاجل ماي روك ...
ام لاجل لا تحذف مشاركته ...

يعني اريد ان اقول لك كلمه ... الانسان حر بعقيدته وبافكاره والله الذي سيحاسبه ليس لا انا ولا انت من سنحاسبه ... كل شيء يفرض بالقوه الى العلم ... والمناقشه ...

ارجع لمحور الحديث واتمنى عدم الخروج  باالفاظ خارجه عن الموضوع ...

انا اريد ان اقول انت تقول المقصود  هنا الديناصورات .... 
والديناصورات كم لها من سنه قد انقرضت ... من ملايين السنين ...
هل انت ياماي روك عالم اثار تستطيع  التحديد بالوصف والاشكال والدقه ...
اعتقد انه يجب عرض هذه الاوصاف التي تقولون في الانجيل على عالم اثار 
لكي يحدد هل هي مطابقه للديناصورات  ام لا ... لان لكل اختصاصي اختصاصه ...
ام انني ساتي وافسر واقارن وانا لست المتخصص كيف ساجزم  وانا لست بعالم ...
ولست متخصص بعلم الديناصورات والاثار ...

انا لن اقول لك ماهي الحيوانات .. التي في الوصف  انت اعطيتني وجزمت بانها الديناصورات ..
وانا ظربت لك امثله مقاربه للديناصورات ... ولم اجزم بشيء لان على الغيب عند الله وانا لست بعالم اثار حتى احدد انا اقول هنا نحتاج لعلماء اثار لكي يتحققو اذا هذه الاوصاف تنطبق على الديناصورات ام مخلوق غيره لا نعلمه من المخلوقات التي انقرضت ...سلام ..


----------



## صوت الرب (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*




شمس المحبه قال:


> انا اريد ان افهم لماذا دائما معصب ... نحن في حوار تعطيني رئيك .. وابدي رأيي بكل حريه ...
> 
> انا لم ااتي بالفاظ خارجه عن الموضوع لكي تتهمني بالخروج عن الموضوع ...
> 
> ...


أنتي ليه مصممة أن الحيوان المذكور في سفر أيوب
ليس هو الديناصور ...
ما الذي يزعجك في أن يكون الحيوان المذكور هو الديناصور ؟


----------



## faris sd4l (3 أغسطس 2008)

*بعتذر اخواني انا صارلي اكمن يوم ما دخلت المنتدى و ما شفت هدا النقاش الحاد بيناتكم*​ 
*اختي شمس المحبة قرأت كل ردودك بالموضوع ولاحظت انك انسانة حبّابة و فهمانة*
*خلينا مع بعض هلأ*​ 
*حابب اردد نفس سؤال صوت الرب*​ 


> ما الذي يزعجك في أن يكون الحيوان المذكور هو الديناصور ؟ ​


 
*طيب عشان العلم الحديث اللي بيحكي انه الديناصورات انقرضت من ملايين السنين عندي استفسار*​

*اذا انوجد حفرية لقدم ديناصور و جنبها حفرية لقدم الانسان شو بيكون رأيك ؟؟؟*
*طيب هدا اللي صار*
*تفضلي اقرأي*​


> حسناً, هذا هو بالضبط ما وجد في الصخور الطباشيرية على ضفاف نهر الباببوكسي Paluxy بالقرب من قرية جلن روز Glen-Rose في تكساس! درس جيولوجيون مهرة بدقة آثار الأقدام هذه بطرق خاصة ليتأكدوا من أنها بالحقيقة آثار أقدام الإنسان والديناصور وأنها ليست نقوش. هل تحققت مما يعنيه هذا الاكتشاف (وهو نقطة واحدة فقط من أخرى عديدة)؟ " إذا كان ذلك صحيحاً" كتب أحد الجيولوجيين بأن الإنسان والديناصور عاشا في وقت واحد, عندئذ تنهار الجيولوجيا التاريخية برمتها، ولعل الجيولوجيين يغدون معها سائقي عربات بضاعة".
> 
> 
> كيف يتصرف الجيولوجيون النشوئيون؟ أنهم إما أن يثوروا غاضبين فيصرخون: "خداع, كذب" أو أنهم يلجأون إلى اطروحات علمية لا يفقهها أي إنسان، ولكن يفترض بها أن تظهر أنهم في كل الأحوال على حق، وإلا فإنهم يكتفون بهز الأكتاف في حركة استعلاء، وبكل بساطة ينكرون الموضوع بكامله.​


 

*و هدا كمان رابط الموضوع اللي جبت منه الكلام *
​​http://www.thegreatgod.com/faq_dinasor.htm​ 

*على فكره انا حطيته بالرد رقم 12 بنفس هدا الموضوع اكيد ما انتبهتي لإلو*​​​


----------



## شمس المحبه (3 أغسطس 2008)

وانا اقول لك ياصوت ماالمانع ان لم يكن دينصور ... اي ان  اجزم بشيء وافسره وهو ليس من تخصصي فهنا اقول كيف يفسر اذن ديناصور وتجزمون انه دينصور ... وانتم لم ترو بام اعينكم ولم ياتي هنا مسمى صريح مجرد وصف لحيوانات ليست موجوده اندثرت من ملايين السنين ....فلماذا الجزم بشيء معين وهو لم يتأكد
هنا فقط اعلق ... هذه النقطه ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> وانا اقول لك ياصوت ماالمانع ان لم يكن دينصور ... اي ان اجزم بشيء وافسره وهو ليس من تخصصي فهنا اقول كيف يفسر اذن ديناصور وتجزمون انه دينصور ... وانتم لم ترو بام اعينكم ولم ياتي هنا مسمى صريح مجرد وصف لحيوانات ليست موجوده اندثرت من ملايين السنين ....فلماذا الجزم بشيء معين وهو لم يتأكد





شمس المحبه قال:


> هنا فقط اعلق ... هذه النقطه ..


 
اسمح لي شمس المحبة ان ارد على هذا السؤال 

اذا كانت الحيوانات الموجودة معروفة بالاسم منذ خلقها حتى الان ( الثعبان ، الارنب ، الحمل ، الكلب ، الثور ... وهكذا ) اذا فالاسماء التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس عن اسماء حيوانات لا نعرفها ، هي في الغالب لحيوانات منقرضة ، توقف تداول الاسم لانتفاء السبب لذلك 


اذا من هذه النقطة يتم تجنيب كل الحيوانات الموجودة ، ولا يبقى امامنا الا مطابقة الاسم على الحيوانات المنقرضة ، حيث ان التسميات التي نتداولها الان لحيوان مثل ( الديناصور) لم يظهر الا مع ظهور اكتشافات لهياكل عظمية له .

ومن السهل جدا مطابقة المواصفات المذكورة في الكتاب على اي من الحيوانات المنقرضة ،

(هوذا بهيموث الذي صنعته معك.ياكل العشب مثل البقر. 16 ها هي قوته في متنيه وشدته في عضل بطنه. 17 يخفض ذنبه كارزة.عروق فخذيه مضفورة. 18 عظامه انابيب نحاس.جرمها حديد ممطول. )

ومن المعروف ان الديناصور كان حيوان ضخم نباتي مواصفاته تطابق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ، المختلف فقط هو التسمية ، ولها سببها كما قلنا ان الديناصور تسمية ظهرت حديثا ، ولم يكن هذا هو اسمه المتعارف عليه قبل انقراضه .

مع تحياتي


----------



## faris sd4l (3 أغسطس 2008)

*انتظر ردك على كلامي اختي شمس المحبة*​


----------



## شمس المحبه (6 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *انتظر ردك على كلامي اختي شمس المحبة*​





اشكر فيك عقليتك الواعيه ... استاذ NEW_MAN 
اتمنى ان الكل يكون بنفس عقليتك وعقليت الاستاذ faris sd4l الحواريه 
الراقيه ... لان اي مواقع او منتديات حواريه يجب ان يكون
هدفها الاول الحوار والنقد الهادف الذي يفيدك ويفيد غيرك...
فنحن هنا ليس لفرض الرأي ... او الاستهتار بالعقائد ... نحن هنا لتوضيح بعض الامور
الخافيه ولابداء وجهات النظر ... ام القناعات الشخصيه كل انسان حر بقناعاته
وعقيدته ... وليس هناك من سيحاسبه ... الى الله فان كان على حق فهو خير له . وان كان على باطل..
فهو الذي اقترف ذالك على نفسه سواءا انا او اي انسان على هذه الارض... 
والحوار والاقناع لاياتي بالقوه او بالمشاحنه والسب ... والاستهتار الشخصي باشخاص
او افراد من فئه معينه من اي عقيده ... نحن هنا لتوضيح النقاط وتبادل الاراء ...
والقناعات يقبلها المتلقي ..  انا بطبعي افهم ان الحكم على عقيده او أمه معينه على فرد منه
سيكون ظالم ... لان العقليات تختلف ... ولو كانت تتفق بالعقيده ...فعندما اسب عقيده معينه
او رمز من رموز العقيده ... مالذي ساستفيد ... من السب ... غير ارضاء الغرور او لاظهر للناس 
انني اكره هذه الفئه ... لكن النتيجه اسوء بكثير ... سيكرهني المتلقي وقد يكره  عقيدتي بسبب هذا التصرف .حتى وان كنت على حق...
 ... فاعتقد ان السب ليس مفخره وجميع الشرائع تحرمه... بل ان اصغر طفل في الحاره 
قد يدخل هنا وياتي  بدواويين من كلمات السب ... لكن هنا تحكم على العقليه .. ودائما من يخرج عن اطار الموضوع
بسب او بغيره في بداية المواضيع فهو يكون مشتت وغير واثق من دلائله فيحاول التستر عليه بهذه الامور ..
.... اريد ان ارجع لمحور الحديث استاذ ... 
بالنسبه لسؤالك ...  
سواء كان المقصود ديناصو او غيره ... ماذا يعني لي ...؟؟؟

انا لا يعني لي شيئا ... وكلنا لا يعنينا هذا شيئا لانه شيئا من الماضي البعيد 
لكن ... انا هنا لست اتشمت او استهتر انا اوضح نقطه واضحه جدا وهي
 انه من الخطاء ان يستدل انه دينصور ويفسر بذالك  قطعيا انه الديناصور ...
اي انك  عندما تجزم بتفسير بشيء ليس موجود بنص صريح ... كالذئب والثعبان ..
هذه اتت صريحه ومعروفه ... من قديم الزمان ... لذالك فهمناها بدون جدال ...وهي لم تنقرض
يااستاذ    الى الان موجوده ... وبذالك كانت لا تحتاج لتفسير ...
انا سأوضح لك وجهت نظري .... من الخطاء .. ان تحكم على شيء لمجرد مقاربة الوصف ...
فالدينصور ... لم يكتشف وجوده الى من العهد القريب ... اذن لو اكتشف حيوان منقرض اخر ويكون 
اقرب للوصف الذي ذكره الكتاب المقدس  سيكون تفسيرك خطاء هنا .. وقد تاخذ تفسيرات خرى 
بالخطاء بناء على هذا الخطاء ... فانا اقول انه لايجيب التهاون بالتفسيرات لمجرد المقاربه على شيء محتمل 
وتجعل تفسيراته قطعيه لقناعتك انت لمقاربة الافكار ولا نعلم قد يكتشف في المستقبل حيوان يكون اقرب بالوصف من الديناصور وعندها ستكونون بموقف محرج وقد يوضع استفهام على التفسيرات الواضحه لكم بسبب هذا الخطاء الذي لا تعتبرونه يشكل فرقا الان .  فلو قلتم  انهو قد يكون المقصود الديناصور اقول لك نعم من الممكن وانا هنا اركز على انه (( قد يكون )) 
انه قد يكون المقصود  الدينصور .لكن ان جزم انه الدينصور ... هنا الخطاء ....
 ... سلام لكل من اراد الحقيقه ... وتكلم بصراحه ... وحسن نيه .


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2008)

و بعدين يا شمس المحبه؟
الى متى هذا اللف و الدوران, الى متى؟


----------



## صوت الرب (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*




> بالنسبه لسؤالك ...
> سواء كان المقصود ديناصو او غيره ... ماذا يعني لي ...؟؟؟
> 
> انا لا يعني لي شيئا


إذن لا داعي عزيزتي أن تضيعي وقتنا ...
طالما أنه لا يعني لك شيئا ...


----------



## شمس المحبه (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> إذن لا داعي عزيزتي أن تضيعي وقتنا ...
> طالما أنه لا يعني لك شيئا ...




انا لم ارد ان اضيع وقتك الثمين ياصوت ... انا كنت اتحاور مع الاستاذ new_man على نقطه معينه 

ففعل انا لايعنيني مافي الانجيل  كله ... لابهذه النقطه ولا غيرها ... لان عقيدتي الاسلام...

فالانجيل ومافيه يعنيكم انتم ... وانا هنا اناقش عن نقطه استدل بها الاستاذ new_man

الذي بالنسبه لي انا ان الحوار معه ليس مضيعه للوقت ... لانه لا ياتي بشيء مكرر انما يتي 
باستدلال ووجهة نظر .. احترمها لانه يبنيها على اساس ... في مواضيعه ...
ولوكان الحوار معه لايفيد تأكد انني لن اشارك ... لاننا في هذه الحياة نتعلم وفيد ونتستفيد ...
.............................................................................

استاذ ماي روك ... 

لف ودوران كلمه  رايتها كثيرا في جميع ردودك  في هذا المنتدى ... اتمنى ان توضح النقطه 
التي فيها لف ودوران في جميع مشاركاتك ... حتى نعلم ماهيا ... فقد نستفيد ..


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه !!!

كل مشكلتك في الموضوع أن تريدين نفي التأكيد ..
يعني تحاولين باستماته أن تقولي كبمة واحده (قد يكون)

ولكي تستخدمي تلك الكلمه اختاه يجب ان يكون لديك خيار أخر لتكون العبارة (قد يكون ..... أو .....)

ولكن ان انحصرت الاختيارات في اتجاه واحد ..
وعندما تعجزين عن احضار بديل أخر يتم وضعه بعد (أو) .. ثم تجادلين لنفي تأكيد الموضوع فهذا هو اللف و الدوران وتضييع الوقت !!!


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الحبيب فارس
بصدق اعجبني موضوعك وقد قمت ببعض البحث فوجدت المعلومات التاليه اردت أن اشارككم بها ..
لهذا سأقتبس من مشاركتك الرئيسية واضعا بعد المعلومات بعدها ..

+++++++++
*براخيوسوروس Brachiosaurus*





​


> *2 – ((يخفض ذنبه كأرزة. عروق فخذيه مضفورة)) ايوب 40 : 17​​*
> 
> *يقول بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو فيل، غير ان لا شبه على الاطلاق بين ذنب الفيل وشجرة الارز. فاتجاه شجرة الارز هو الى فوق. فلو كان النشوئيون، ولا سيما القيّمون على متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية، يقراون كتبهم المقدسة لعرفوا من سفر ايوب ان ذنب الدينصور يرتفع الى فوق على شاكلة الارزة.*​
> ​*وكان هذا وفر عليهم الاحراج حين اقفلوا جميع متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية المنتشرة في جميع انحاء العالم، قبل عدة سنوات، بقصد تحويل اذناب الديناصورات في الاتجاه الصحيح الى فوق. كانوا في بداية الامر قد جعلوا ذنب الديناصور الى اسفل. ثم اكتشفوا ان الذنب في هذه الحال كان يجب ان يخلف وراءه ((اثار اذناب)) بسبب ضخامة وزنه، وذلك حيثما تم العثور على اثار اقدام الديناصور. واخيرا وبسبب عجزهم عن اكتشاف اي اثر لهذه الاذناب، قرروا انه كان يجب ان تتجه هذه الاذناب الى فوق. يصف القسم الثاني من العدد الصفائح التي غطت بعض الدينوصورات و التي ظهرت كعروق مضفورة معا*).​


 


قرر العلماء أن هذا النوع من الديناصورات من أقدم الانواع التي تواجدت على الارض تجاوز عمرها 150 مليون عاما
ويعتقدون أنه كان يستخدم زنبه للارتكاز أثناء عمليه التقاط الطعام من اوراق الشجر



بينما يظن أن الوضع الطبيعي له هكذا​






​ 
كما أن جسده مغطى بالحراشيف و القشور​



​ 


> *3 – ((عضامه انابيب نحاس جرمها حديد ممطول)) ايوب 40:18.*​
> 
> هذا يشكل وصفا دقيقا جدا لقوة عظام الدينوصور كما اظهرت المستحجرات المكتشفة.​


 










طول ارجل هذا الحيوان نحو 7 متر .. تنتهي *بمخالب* حاده .. لم تحدد وظائفها الي الان ​ 


> * – ((هوذا النهر يفيض فلا يفر هو)) ايوب 40:23.*





> يصف هذا العدد حجم هذا الحيوان، اذ انه يتنقل ببط بسبب ضخامة جسمه وثقل وزنه.
> 
> 
> *6 – ((... هل يثقب انفه بخزامة)) ايوب 40 : 23.*​
> ...




وجدت سببا أخر لعدم فراره عند فيضان النهر ...
أنه ورغم هذا الارتفاع الذي يصل 25 متر لديه خياشيم ..
نعم خياشيم ..
أما موقع هذه الخياشيم ... ففي اعلى الرأس ...
+++++++
المراجع
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brachiosaurus​ 
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/jdsml/nature-online/dino-directory/index.dsml?disp=gall&sort=Genus​ 
http://www.ircs.upenn.edu/cogsci2000/brachiosaurus.html​ 
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/dinosaurs/facts/Brachiosaurus/​ 

​


----------



## نذير (8 أغسطس 2008)

تحية للجميع ، 
تحياتي ماي روك ، أرى انك ما زلت على ضلالك القديم وتستخدم عباراتك أياها في التهكم والهجوم ، أليس من الأفضل ان تباركوا لاعنيكم بدلا من الانقضاض على معارضيكم ، لكن لا بأس فالكتاب المقدس للعرض فقط وليس للتطبيق
المهم ، تطور نوعي عودتكم الى عصر الزواحف وأفخاذ الديناصورات ، يا صديقي ، عمر الانسان على الارض لا يتجاوز العشرة الاف سنة - بحسب الكتاب المقدس - فلو حسبنا الاجيال من ادم الى موسى واضفنا لها السنة العبرية بحسب التقويم العبري الذي يبدأ من موسى عليه السلام فلا يزيد ذلك عن ثمانية الاف سنة بأحسن الاحوال ، وتكون الديناصورات قد انقرضت قبل ذلك بـ 65 مليون سنة ، أي استحالة لقاء الانسان بالديناصور ، لكن هذا لا ينفي احتمال وجود بعض الزواحف والسحالي الضخمة التي بالتأكيد ليست ديناصورات وليست كما وصفت بالكتاب المقدس
وداعا


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أغسطس 2008)

نذير قال:


> يا صديقي ، عمر الانسان على الارض لا يتجاوز العشرة الاف سنة - بحسب الكتاب المقدس - فلو حسبنا الاجيال من ادم الى موسى واضفنا لها السنة العبرية بحسب التقويم العبري الذي يبدأ من موسى عليه السلام فلا يزيد ذلك عن ثمانية الاف سنة بأحسن الاحوال ، وتكون الديناصورات قد انقرضت قبل ذلك بـ 65 مليون سنة ، أي استحالة لقاء الانسان بالديناصور ، لكن هذا لا ينفي احتمال وجود بعض الزواحف والسحالي الضخمة التي بالتأكيد ليست ديناصورات وليست كما وصفت بالكتاب المقدس
> وداعا


 

اسمح لي ان اختلف معك الاخ الفاضل 

فالابحاث اكتشفت ان الانسان والديناصور عاشا في وقت معاصر لبعضهما البعض 


http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/topic3.asp?Cat2=262&ItemID=630


----------



## شمس المحبه (8 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> شمس المحبه !!!
> 
> كل مشكلتك في الموضوع أن تريدين نفي التأكيد ..
> يعني تحاولين باستماته أن تقولي كبمة واحده (قد يكون)
> ...






وانت اتعلم ماهي مشكلتك ...

مشكلتك انك تنقل ادله حقيقيه تعتقد انها ادله تثبت فيها .. وهي بالفعل ادله واضحه لما اقوله هنا ..

انظر ماذا نقلت ....




قرر العلماء ! ! ! أن هذا النوع من الديناصورات من أقدم الانواع التي تواجدت على
 الارض تجاوز عمرها ((150 ))مليون عاما...

ويعتقدون ! ! !

 أنه كان يستخدم زنبه للارتكاز أثناء عمليه التقاط الطعام من اوراق الشجر))


المفسرين يقولون فيل ....

وانت تقول ان الكتاب ... يثبت ان الاذناب كشكل شجرة الارز...

فلو وضعنا للفيل .. زنب كشجرة الارز .. لعلمو ان هذا الفيل كان ينقصه زنب  شجرة ارز ليصبح دينصور ... فلما لم تاتي بصورة فيل   له ذنب .. كشجرة الارز ... لتصبح الصوره لدينصور....




والمفسرين ...


يقول بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو ((فيل))، غير ان لا شبه على الاطلاق بين ذنب الفيل وشجرة الارز. فاتجاه شجرة الارز هو الى فوق. فلو كان النشوئيون، ,,,


لو علم المفسرين ماينقصهم لعلمو ان هناك فرقا شاسعا بين الفيل والديناصور...

تكلمت وعلقت على ... او ... قد ...وانت تجزم وكأنك متأكد اورأيته وستدل ...

يعتقدون ... ولو رأو شجرة الارز ووضعوها على فيل لاصبح ديناصور...


انا أقول .. هل انت مقتنع بهذ الكلام ...


انا عندما اقول قد ... فهو لاحترامي لنقل الاستاذ فراس ... وتوضيح الاستاذ new_man

لانهم يقدسون الكتاب المقدس.... ويجب عليك احترامه انت بعدم تفسير شيء محتمل...

لمجرد انهم يعتقدون العلماء و 150 مليون ... وشجرة ارز وفيل.....


انا عندما اريد ان افسر اي كتاب يجب ان لا افسره بتفكيري انا فقط او مالذي اريده من التفسير ...

يجي ان احترم ماكتب لاجل لا اغير معناه ... بشيء لا يجزم به ...

فانا اقول ... لو اكتشف العلماء  بالمستقبل ... ثم اعتقدو شيئا آخر حدث من 160 مليون سنه ..

وان هذا المخلوق له شكل آخر ...وانه غير الديناصور .. ستأتي وتقول ... نعم اثبتو انه غير الديناصور..

انا عندما اقول قد .. وأو ... فهو احترام لكتابكم ...ان لا أجزم بتفسير شيء ... يكون محتمل للصواب او الخطاء.. لمجرد انهم يعتقدون ... ولو ركبو الفيل .. مع شكل شجرة الارز ...

يصبح دينصور ... هل هذا كلام معقول ...


والله انني احترمته حينما قلت قد .. واو ...مع اني لا أأمن به ...

فلو اردت ان اشتتك لا احظرت من مايقولون الكثير الكثير ... ومن الاعتقادات الكثير الكثير ...

سلام لكل من اراد الحقيقه وتكلم بامانه وصدق ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> انا سأوضح لك وجهت نظري .... من الخطاء .. ان تحكم على شيء لمجرد مقاربة الوصف ...
> فالدينصور ... لم يكتشف وجوده الى من العهد القريب ... اذن لو اكتشف حيوان منقرض اخر ويكون
> اقرب للوصف الذي ذكره الكتاب المقدس سيكون تفسيرك خطاء هنا .. وقد تاخذ تفسيرات خرى
> بالخطاء بناء على هذا الخطاء ... فانا اقول انه لايجيب التهاون بالتفسيرات لمجرد المقاربه على شيء محتمل
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة 

سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معك .

اتفقك معك في كلامك ، ولكني احب ان اؤكد انك تبني كل ردك على فرضية ان يتم اكتشاف حيوان منقرض آخر يكون اكثر شبها واقرب منطقيا للتحليل ...

اذا فليس امامك وامامي الا ان نصدق التحليل الموجود حاليا ، ان الحيوان المنقرض واسمه الديناصور يشابه كثيرا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن بهيموث 

فيكون بهيموث هو اسم الحيوان الكبير الذي كانوا يعرفونه بهذا الاسم وذكره الكتاب المقدس في سفر ايوب بهذا الاسم ، حتى انقرض ، ثم اكتشفنا نحن عظامه ولم يعرف العلماء اسمه فاطلقوا عليه اسم الديناصور ،ولو كانوا قرأوا الكتاب المقدس لاطلقوا عليه اسم بهيموث .

والى ان يكتشفوا حيوان آخر ضخم وله نفس المواصفات ، ليس امامنا الا ان نصدق ما بين ايدينا ، ففتح الباب لمناقشات بنوعية ( ماذا لو ...) اعتقد انها تعطي الاف الاحتمالات ولن ننتهي منها ، ولكن تبقى مجرد احتمالات ونظريات تنتظر دليل .

وشكرا على صبرك وطول احتمالك للمناقشات والاخذ والرد ...

الرب معك 







*بالمناسبة هذا الموقع انشأه فريق من العلماء المؤمنين في كالفورنيا ، ويثبتون بما يتم التوصل اليه من الابحاث والاكتشافات العلمية الاخيرة ، صدق كل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس *

*عن الديناصور ، هذا الرابط *

*http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/topic3.asp?Cat2=262&ItemID=630*


*اما الفهرس فهو على هذا الرابط *

*http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/subject.asp?Cat2=262*


----------



## شمس المحبه (8 أغسطس 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معك .
> 
> ...











بعد التحيه استاذ new_man



اولا ... اي تفسير لكتاب سماوي مقدس  للاستدلال  ... يجب ان لا يشمله الاحتمال 
وانت قلت ... لا نريد ان ندخل بقد .. ولو ... فلو كان التفسير غير قابل للاحتمال فلن يستطيع احد ان يحظر هذه الكلمه ... فانت مثلا بتفسيرك ... ارتكزت ... على قرب الوصف ...فقط...
وجزمت بانه الديناصورات المقصوده... فلو قلت باخر الموضوع ان هذا ليس دليل قاطع ...وانه من المحتمل ان يكون الوصف لغير الديناصورات ... او يحتمل ان تكون الديناصورات لقلت لك اوافقك الرأي ...

النقطه الثانيه ... لماذا هذا السؤال من الاساس ...

اي ان مثل هذه الاسئله تولدا لتفاسير الخاطئه ... والكاذبه احيانا ... والمحتمله غالبا ؟؟؟


فهل يحتاج الكتاب المقدس  ان يذكر الديناصورات لكي يكون مصدقا به ؟؟؟


كان يجب الرد بهذا الجواب المختصر ... حتى لا تفحمون انفسكم باعتقادات ...
وتفاسير متناقضه .. لن تجنو ثمارها الان بل ستجنو ثمارها بالمستقبل البعيد 
لان التفاسير ستضيع ... اذا استنتجت ... بهذا الشكل ....

اتمنى ان تكون ادلتكم  دائما واضحه ...وقاطعه في المرات المقبله ...

اشكرك  استاذ new_man لعقليتك الحواريه الرائعه ... وهذا يدل على النضج العلمي ..

واشكر الاستاذ فيراس ... على تفنيد الموضوع 


ويضل اختلاف الراي والانتقاد ... لهدف الحقيقه ... وهذا ما يفيد بأي حوار ...هادف..

احترم ارآاء الجميع وان خالفتهم الرأي....


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أغسطس 2008)

كنت أعلم من البداية أنك تريد ان تقول هذا:



> اولا ... اي تفسير لكتاب سماوي مقدس للاستدلال ... يجب ان لا يشمله الاحتمال


ولولا أننا في القسم المسيحي والقوانين تمنع لكنت بينت لك من هم الذين يفسرون بالاحتمال و التلفيق أيضا !!

امامك حقيقة دامغه لا تستطيع الفكاك منها
الوصف للديناصور في الكتاب المقدس طابق ما اكتشفة العلماء من الحفريات و الابحاث ..

ولا يوجد احتمال لتغيير اكتشافهم حول الديناصور لأن اكتشافاتهم ترتبط بحفريات واقعيه ملموسه

ربما يكتشفون حيوانا أخر !!
ولكنه لن يتطابق هذا التطابق ..

الكتاب المقدس يصف حيوان منقرض .. و اكتشف العلماء حفريات هذا الحيوان ... فما مشكلتك الا الجدل العقيم !!!!!

لاحظ أنك لا تقدم أيه احتمالات أخرى .. ولا تضع بدائل تستند عليها
بل تكرر نفسك باستماته لتضع كلمه (قد) و (ربما) في الحوار
وهذا إفلاس رهيب لانك لم تأت بمثقال ذره من دليل يدعم رأيك أو تستند عليه ..




> يعتقدون ... ولو رأو شجرة الارز ووضعوها على فيل لاصبح ديناصور...


 



> انا عندما اقول قد .. وأو ... فهو احترام لكتابكم ...ان لا أجزم بتفسير شيء ... يكون محتمل للصواب او الخطاء.. لمجرد انهم يعتقدون ... ولو ركبو الفيل .. مع شكل شجرة الارز ...
> 
> يصبح دينصور ... هل هذا كلام معقول ...


 
اين وجدت هذا التفسير الا في عقلك المريض المغلق كالحجر !!!! أين هذا في اقوال زملائي
كفاك نقلا لأفكار من مواقع غبيه يقودها متخلفين عقليا ...
فعندما حاولوا نقد هذا الموضوع استعملوا هذا التعبير الغبي الذي نقلته أنت عنهم ..

دون رد دون فرضيات اخرى دون ادله وحقائق يستندون اليها ..

كفاك جدلا .. غن كان هناك ما تستند اليه لتحاورنا فمرحبا بك 
عدا ذلك ....
يكفي


----------



## faris sd4l (8 أغسطس 2008)

*اعتذر لان وقتي ما بيسمحلي افتح النت كتير عشان هيك ما قدرت ارد بالموضوع*

*اخ اخريستوس انستي شكرا على الاضافة الرائعة*

*اخ new_man شكرا على ردودك بالموضوع ردودك منطقية و شكرا على الموقع*

*اخي / اختي شمس المحبة الى الان لا اعتقد ان يوجد حيوان اخر لم يكتشف بعد و لانه العلم اللي موجود حاليا بعتقد اكتشف كلشي يعني هدا الحيوان اللي بنحكي عنه " بهيموث " هو على الاغلب ديناصور لانه لا يوجد اي حيوان تاني بهدا الوصف على الاطلاق*​


----------



## faris sd4l (10 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع مرتبط*

*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-= كيف انقرضت الديناصورات ؟ =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54151*​


----------



## شمس المحبه (10 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> كنت أعلم من البداية أنك تريد ان تقول هذا:
> 
> ولولا أننا في القسم المسيحي والقوانين تمنع لكنت بينت لك من هم الذين يفسرون بالاحتمال و التلفيق أيضا !!
> 
> ...





كفاك جدالا اعجبتني ... هل افحمتك ... اولا نا لا أجادل .. انا اوضح وجهت نظري .....

انا اعلم ان الصراحه مره في هذا الزمان...

ولكن اتعلم مالامر ... ان تعلم الصراحه وتراها بأم عينك ... وتخالفها ...



انت نعتني ونعت مواقع وانا لا اعلم من  تقصد بصراحه لاني انا من يناقش هنا ويبدي وجهت نظره 

وانا لا انقل وجهة احد آخر...


انا لم اتي بشيء من عندي ... الى ان كنت انت تضع شيئا لاتقرأه ...



انظر الى موضوعك يااستاذ ... وقارن بالتناقضات التي فقط استنتجتها من تجميع بعض المعلومات 

التي  كتبتها ..


الست ان انت من اتى بهذا  انظر انا لم احظر شيء من عندي ...


يقراون كتبهم المقدسة لعرفوا من سفر ايوب ان ذنب الدينصور يرتفع الى فوق على شاكلة الارزة.
يقول بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو فيل، 


انا لم ااتي بشيء من عندي .. وانا لن اناقش في هذا الموضوع لانه واضح جدا ولا يريد مناقشه فالتناقضات كثيره ولا شيء مؤكد ...

استاذ فيراس ... هل تعلم ان كل شيء اكتشف سابقا ... لم يكن يعلم بوجوده

حتى اكتشف ... واخرها كوكب بلوتو الذي يقولون انه ليس كوكب ...


اشكركم جميعا ... احترم كل من يحترم اراء الاخرين ...


....


----------



## صوت الرب (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*




> وقارن بالتناقضات التي فقط استنتجتها من تجميع بعض المعلومات
> التي كتبتها ..
> الست ان انت من اتى بهذا انظر انا لم احظر شيء من عندي ...
> يقراون كتبهم المقدسة لعرفوا من سفر ايوب ان ذنب الدينصور يرتفع الى فوق على شاكلة الارزة.
> يقول بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو فيل،


ما التناقضات التي رأيتها في هذا المقال ؟
أما بالنسبة للفيل فالمواصفات المذكورة لا تطابق مواصفات الفيل
و هذا مكتوب في الموضوع نفسه التي لم و لن تقرأيه
سأنقل لك ما مكتوب :-
يقول بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو فيل، غير ان لا شبه على الاطلاق بين ذنب الفيل وشجرة الارز. فاتجاه شجرة الارز هو الى فوق. فلو كان النشوئيون، ولا سيما القيّمون على متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية، يقراون كتبهم المقدسة لعرفوا من سفر ايوب ان ذنب الدينصور يرتفع الى فوق على شاكلة الارزة.


----------



## شمس المحبه (10 أغسطس 2008)

اذكان لا يوجد تناقضات ... فأما مفسرينكم مخطأين ... بقولهم الفيل ... وهذا ليس بذنب المتلقي ...
او انكم انتم مخطأين بتفسيركم انها دينصورات وهذا ايضا ليس بذنب المتلقي ...
.... وخلاصة الموضوع قلته ... وأكده الاستاذ فيراس ... بشكل غير مباشر ..حينما قال انها اقرب شيء للديناصور... فاذا كان المفسرين بزمانهم ... قاسو قوة العظام والحجم ... بأكبر كائن في زمنهم عرفوه
وهو الفيل وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لتفسيرهم ...

كما هو تفسيركم بعد ان اكتشف مؤخرا ان اكبر كائن اكتشف على حد قولكم الديناصور ..
لذالك جزمتم ايضا بالتفسير ... بانها ديناصورات ...بحكم ان الوصف فيه قوه وحجمه كبير...
ولو ان غدا اكتشف شيئا اكبر من الديناصور وسئلتم عنه سيقولون انهم في الجيل الذي قبله كانو يفسرونه بالديناصور...
وحينها  والان وفي المستقبل ... من سنصدق المفسرين ام انتم ... ام الذين قد يكتشفون مستقبلا 
 كائن اكبر ...

انا اقول هنا ... لا اقول انه فيل ولا انه ديناصور ... اقول الله يعلمها مخلوقات كبيره وقويه ... لكن مانعلم ماهي هل هي فيل  ام ديناصور ...
انتم 
فقط لكي تثبتو ان الكتاب المقدس لم ينس ذكرها ...وانا لا اعلم ...مادخل هذا باثبات اي قدسية كتاب ...
وبالعكس مادامكم مصممين ... اثول لكم الا الامام ... والخاسر ... هو المتلقي مستقبلا ... لانه هكذا سيضيع بين التفسيرات ...


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 أغسطس 2008)

*اعزيزي faris sd4l  بالنسبة للموضع الذي نقلته من موقع الاله العظيم لامنطق فيه ابدا، لان البحث كله مبني علي كلمة (بهيموث) التي فسرت خطئا بأنها الديناصور مع ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر لفظ ديناصور  لاني بحثت في قاموس الكتاب المقدس الالكتروني ولم اجد لكلمة ديناصور اثر. 
وهذا نص ايةايوب 40: 15 عن بهموث הִנֵּה-נָא בְהֵמוֹת, אֲשֶׁר-עָשִׂיתִי עִמָּךְ;    חָצִיר, כַּבָּקָר יֹאכֵל. 
واذا بحثنا عن معني الكلمة في القاموس مثل قاموس دافيد ايلون وهذا رابطة  http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/cgi-bin/hebrew_results.pl
سيخرج لنا التالي:
رَوْث רבים أَرْوَاث [שורש: روث] 
גִּלְלֵי בְהֵמוֹת

بَيْطَار רבים بَيَاطِرَة [שורש: بطر] 
1. רוֹפֵא בְהֵמוֹת 
2. מַנְעִיל פַּרְסוֹת
ينعي كلها متعلقة بالبيطرة والبهائم؟:010105~332:
المهم ياعزيزي ان كلمة (بهيموث) العبرية لا تمت باي صلة للديناصور لانها ببساطة تعني بهيمة وبهيموث هي جمع بهيمة!!! والجمع هنا للتعظيم اي بهيموث هي بهيمة عظيمة  وتشبة لفظها لفط البهيمة العربية، ويُظن اقول يُظن، انه الفيل والارجح انه فرس الماء الذي يوجد بقرب الانهر في افريقيا ولا سيما النيل، وطول فرس الماء هذا نحو 15 قدما وعلوه 7 اقدام وقوامه قصيرة وراسه كبير ( راجع كتاب السنن القويم في تفسير العهد القديم الجزء الخامس ).

ساعطيك مثال اخر عن عن ترجمة بعض اسماء الحيوانات في الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية وكيف ترجمت خذ مثلا كلمة لوياثان المذكورة في الاصحاح 41 من سفر ايوب سترى ان معناها العبري هو الملتوي او الملتفت والكلمة مترجمة "تنين" في الاصحاح 3 : 8، وعدم ترجمة الكلمة هنا في الاصحاح 41 هو لان المترجمين لم يعرفوا معناها لذلك ذكروا لفظها العبري كما هو، ولكن اكثر المفسرين متفقون على ان المشار اليه هو التمساح! ( راجع قاموس الكتاب المقدس_ لوياثان وتمساح).
فلا داعي للمبالغة في الاستنتاج وكاننا نتبع طريقة الغير مسيحيين في لوي عنق الكلام من اجل تاكيد نظرية هي اصلا غير موجوده بالكتاب بهذه الطريقة التي تثبتون بها ذلك. مع خالص شكري لكم.*


----------



## faris sd4l (11 أغسطس 2008)

*اهلا فيك بالموضوع اخزي*
*



اعزيزي faris sd4l بالنسبة للموضع الذي نقلته من موقع الاله العظيم لامنطق فيه ابدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ايش اللي شايفه مش منطقي*

*



 لان البحث كله مبني علي كلمة (بهيموث) التي فسرت خطئا بأنها الديناصور مع ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر لفظ ديناصور لاني بحثت في قاموس الكتاب المقدس الالكتروني ولم اجد لكلمة ديناصور اثر. 
وهذا نص ايةايوب 40: 15 عن بهموث הִנֵּה-נָא בְהֵמוֹת, אֲשֶׁר-עָשִׂיתִי עִמָּךְ; חָצִיר, כַּבָּקָר יֹאכֵל. 
واذا بحثنا عن معني الكلمة في القاموس مثل قاموس دافيد ايلون وهذا رابطة http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/cgi-bin/hebrew_results.pl
سيخرج لنا التالي:
رَوْث רבים أَرْوَاث [שורש: روث] 
גִּלְלֵי בְהֵמוֹת

بَيْطَار רבים بَيَاطِرَة [שורש: بطر] 
1. רוֹפֵא בְהֵמוֹת 
2. מַנְעִיל פַּרְסוֹת

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو دورت لمليون سنة بكل معاجم الكتاب المقدس عن كلمة ديناصور مش هاتلاقيها لانها كلمة جديدة ما كانت بأيام ما كتب السفر*

*



ينعي كلها متعلقة بالبيطرة والبهائم؟:010105~332:
المهم ياعزيزي ان كلمة (بهيموث) العبرية لا تمت باي صلة للديناصور لانها ببساطة تعني بهيمة وبهيموث هي جمع بهيمة!!! والجمع هنا للتعظيم اي بهيموث هي بهيمة عظيمة وتشبة لفظها لفط البهيمة العربية، ويُظن اقول يُظن، انه الفيل والارجح انه فرس الماء الذي يوجد بقرب الانهر في افريقيا ولا سيما النيل، وطول فرس الماء هذا نحو 15 قدما وعلوه 7 اقدام وقوامه قصيرة وراسه كبير ( راجع كتاب السنن القويم في تفسير العهد القديم الجزء الخامس ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو قرأت الردود اللي قبلك كان عرفت انه مستحيل يكون فيل و بالنسبة لفرس الماء الواضح انك نسيت انه مكتوب ((يخفض ذنبه كأرزة. عروق فخذيه مضفورة)) 


* 
*



ساعطيك مثال اخر عن عن ترجمة بعض اسماء الحيوانات في الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية وكيف ترجمت خذ مثلا كلمة لوياثان المذكورة في الاصحاح 41 من سفر ايوب سترى ان معناها العبري هو الملتوي او الملتفت والكلمة مترجمة "تنين" في الاصحاح 3 : 8، وعدم ترجمة الكلمة هنا في الاصحاح 41 هو لان المترجمين لم يعرفوا معناها لذلك ذكروا لفظها العبري كما هو، ولكن اكثر المفسرين متفقون على ان المشار اليه هو التمساح! ( راجع قاموس الكتاب المقدس_ لوياثان وتمساح).

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على المثال لا تعليق مني*

*



فلا داعي للمبالغة في الاستنتاج وكاننا نتبع طريقة الغير مسيحيين في لوي عنق الكلام من اجل تاكيد نظرية هي اصلا غير موجوده بالكتاب بهذه الطريقة التي تثبتون بها ذلك. مع خالص شكري لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على الملاحظة اخوي و اشكر فيك حسن استخدامك لكلماتك ربنا يباركك
* 
*بطلب من اخواني اللي عندهم اي معلومة بخصوص الموضوع يفيدونا فيها*


----------



## missorang2006 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*

*شو يا ما عرفتك مثقف هيك!!!!!!!!!!
على كل حال كتير حلو الموضوع!!
مشكور فاااااااااااارس ​*


----------



## faris sd4l (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*



missorang2006 قال:


> *شو يا ما عرفتك مثقف هيك!!!!!!!!!!​*
> *على كل حال كتير حلو الموضوع!!*
> 
> *مشكور فاااااااااااارس *​


 
*missorang وين هالغيبة صارلي اكمن يوم ما شفتك بالمنتدى*
*لا لازم تعرفيني اكتر لعادك يا سنفورة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (11 أغسطس 2008)

> لو قرأت الردود اللي قبلك كان عرفت انه مستحيل يكون فيل و بالنسبة لفرس الماء الواضح انك نسيت انه مكتوب ((يخفض ذنبه كأرزة. عروق فخذيه مضفورة))


هذا ليس راي بانه فيل بل راي المرجع الذي ذكرته لك، ذكرت المراجع لاني عارف اني ساجاوب هكذا.
واما رأي  فهو ما كتبه لك عن اصل كلمة بهيموث فقط ، والفيصل بيننا هو المعاجم العبرية والمنهج العلمي ، واصر ان كاتب المقال يبالغ  بشكل غير منطقي .
اذا كنت تؤمن بانه الديناصور  هذا شانك وانت حر، لكن ارجوا ايضا اخذ ما قلته عن اصل الكلمة والمراجع التي اوردتها بعين الاعتبار وعدم فرض راي غير مبني على العلم بدقة متناهية بل مبني على الشطح بالخيال نعم الشطح بالخيال فكما انك تعطي اوصاف البهيموث للديناصور فهناك من هو خيالة اخصب.  
غدا ممكن نسمع ان البهيموث هي الطيارة لان لها ذنب ينخفض وراسها طويل...الخ انا لا استهتر بل ارجو الانصاف والتعقل ومستعد للنقاش معك باصل الكلمة واعطيك المراجع ،..لكن هل انت مستعد لتعطيني المراجع العلمية التي تقول ان البهيموث هو الديناصور ..لا اتصور. 
وراي هذا لن ينزل من منزلة الكتاب المقدس ابدا لانه كتاب الله. لذلك انا لا اعاند باي شئ مثبت بالادلة فقط. وشكرا.


----------



## مينا 188 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*

*معلومه يمكن البعض ما اخدش باله منها كمان 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

*مادام مافي ردود ليش هل الموضوع لسى شغال.؟؟؟*​


----------



## faris sd4l (14 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *مادام مافي ردود ليش هل الموضوع لسى شغال.؟؟؟*​


 
*لمعلوماتك انا توجيهي **بتعرف شو يعني يعني ثانوية عامة يعني وقتي مش بإيدي افوت على المنتدى متى ما بدي*
*و يعني ما بقدر كل مرة افوت و ارد على كل الردود الموجودة بكل المواضيع اللي منزلها*
*عشان هيك بتمنى تسامحني هالمرة لاني هلا فتحت الموضوع و كمان هلا لازم اطلع لانه وقتي خلص و لازم اروح لكن رح ارد على ردك بالموضوع المرة الجاية*

*ربنا يباركك و ألف مبروك شكلك اخذت العضوية المباركة جديد*
*أخوك فارس*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

*الله يقويك اخوي فارس ، *
*انا قصدي انه الموضوع اخذ حقة لان الشباب ما عم يشاركوا وليس انا، لانه بتعرف كل ما شارك الشباب كل ما صار الحوار اجمل.*​ 
*وشكرا على مباركتك مشان العضوية:16_14_21:*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مواقع ومعلومات خطيرة ربنا يبارككم


----------



## maria123 (14 أغسطس 2013)

حلو كتير .. شكرا


----------



## *koki* (15 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لتعبك


----------

